# Monkey's Monster Madness! (IC)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

Total XP: 285

*Chapter One: Bats in the Belfry​*
Wendel Hobstobble, the gnomish apprentice of the local wizard, has a rather delicate problem that he needs help with.  The various creatures that he had captured or acquired to study and eventually select a familiar from have escaped, thanks to the cleverness of a monkey who figured out how to open all the cages.  Now the creatures have scattered all over town.

Each of the animals has Wendel's _arcane mark_ tattooed on its skin or hide.

The party has located the first of the creatures, a bat, nesting amongst a group of its fellows in the bell tower of the local church of St. Cuthbert.  The group stands on the narrow spiral stair, just underneath the trap door in the floor that leads into the bell chamber at the top of the tower.

OOC: Rather than start up a Rogue's Gallery thread, since there's only four PCs, just post your full, complete character sheet in your first post in this thread.

OOC: Enemy Number 1: 10 Bats.  Roll Knowledge (Nature) (trained only) to see if your character knows anything useful about bats.  The party will get 30 bonus xp each for bringing the marked bat back to Wendel alive and unharmed.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

Jerak will laugh when told the tale of the monkey and loose creatures, but quickly cover it up with a joke (Diplomacy (1d20+3=12)). the sorceror had long heard of the wizard and knew well the punishment that awaited the gnome should they be unsuccessful in their efforts. 

He looked over the other in their group, Jerak will say "Well, for those that don't know me, I'm Jerak, Arcanist of the Watchful Order, although my talents are somewhat more limited than our benefactor, I'm sure I'll be able to help find some beasties. None of you happen to know anything about these bats we're looking for do you?" as he calmly sips his herbal tea, the pungent aroma filling the room.

[sblock=Character Sheet]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jerak

[B]Class:[/B] Sorceror 1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG 
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B]  9 -1 	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 6/6
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 	[B]Grapple:[/B] -1	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 	[B]Init:[/B] +6 	[B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 	[B]ACP:[/B] 		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+X	+2	+X	+X	+X	+X	12
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]+2	+0	+2	
[B]Ref:[/B]+2	+0	+2	
[B]Will:[/B]+3	+2	+1	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Quarterstaff			-1	1d6-1	20	
Light X-Bow                     +2      1d8     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

[B]Feats: [/B]  
Improved Init
Extend Spell


[B]Spells/Day[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level)
0 - 5; 1st - 5;

[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - 4: Detect Magic, Dancing Lights , Read Magic, Mage Hand
	1st - 2: Colour Spray, Grease
	



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/1
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	6	4	2	--
Knowledge(arcana) 4	4	0
Spellcraft	4	4	0	


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost	Weight[/B]
Quarterstaff			0gp	4lb
Light X-Bow                     35gp    4lb
Bolts (20)                       2gp    2lb
Spell Component Pouch            2gp    -
Sunrods (5)                     10gp    5lb
Scroll of Sleep                 25gp    -



[B]Total Weight:[/B]15lb	[B]Money:[/B] 1gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	30	60	90	180	450

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 7" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 174lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

[sblock=Thorgrim Rumnaheim]

*Neutral Good Male Dwarf Fighter* 1

*Patron Deity:* Moradin

*EXP:* 285
*HP:  *15

Racial modifiers: +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma

*Strength* 16 (+3)
*Dexterity* 14 (+2)
*Constitution* 20 (+5)
*Intelligence* 8 (-1)
*Wisdom* 8 (-1)
*Charisma* 6 (-2)

*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 46
*Height:* 4' 2"
*Weight:* 208 lb
*Eyes:* Light Brown
*Hair:* Dark Red
*Skin:* Tan

*Appearance:* A sturdy, muscular Dwarf with a long red beard braided in four thick braids, tucked in with engraved rings of gray steel. Thorgrim's thick brows and squinting eyes bestow him with an aura of hostility, even though he is kind at heart to those who earn his trust. The years spent as a blacksmith's apprentice have forged his body in to a solid block of rock-hard muscle, granting him physical endurance of exceptional proportions even for one of his kind.


*Total Hit Points:* 15


*Speed:* 20 feet

*Armor Class:* 20 = 10 + 4 [scale] + 4 [tower shield] + 2 [dexterity] 

*Touch AC:* 12
*Flat-footed:* 18

*Initiative modifier:* + 6 = + 2 [dexterity] + 4 [improved initiative] 
*Fortitude save:* + 7 = = 2 [base] + 5 [constitution] 
*Reflex save:* + 2 = 0 [base] + 2 [dexterity] 
*Will save:* - 1 = 0 [base] -1 [wisdom] 
*Attack (handheld):* + 4  = 1 [base] + 3 [strength] 
*Attack (missile):* + 2 = 1 [base] + 2 [dexterity] 
*Grapple check:* + 0 = 1 [base] + 3 [strength] 



Light load: 76 lb. or less
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb.
Lift off ground: 460 lb.
Push or drag: 1150 lb.



*Languages:* Common, Dwarven


Dwarven Waraxe [1d10, crit x3, 8 lb., one-handed, slashing]

Scale mail [medium; + 4 AC; max dex + 3; check penalty -4; 30 lb.] 

Tower Shield [ + 4 AC; max dex= + 2; check penalty -10; hardness 5; hp 20; 45 lb.]


*Feats:*

*Dodge* (Designate an opponent and receive a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent.)

*Improved Initiative* (+4 bonus on initiative checks.)




*Appraise*  -1 (+1 for stone or metal items)
*Balance* -2
*Bluff* +8
*Climb* +3
*Concentration* +5 (4 skills spent)
*Craft* (Blacksmith) +5
*Diplomacy* -2
*Disguise* -2
*Escape Artist* +2
*Forgery* -1
*Gather Information* -2
*Heal* -1
*Hide* +2
*Intimidate* -2
*Jump* -3 (speed 20)
*Listen* -1
*Move Silently* +2
*Ride* +2
*Search* -1
*Spot* -1
*Sense Motive* +1
*Survival* -1
*Swim* +3
*Use Rope* +2


 [sblock=Dwarf]


    * +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
    * Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
* Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
* Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
* Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
* Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
    * +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
    * +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
    * +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
* +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
    * +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
    * +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
    * Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
* Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing
 [/sblock]


Thorgrim Rumnaheim's Equipment:


*Dwarven Waraxe* 30 gp 8 lb
*Scale mail* 50gp 30 lb
*Tower Shield* 30 gp 45 lb
*Backpack* 2gp 2lb
*Flint and Steel* 1 gp
*Bedroll* 1 sp 5 lb
*Blanket, winter* 5 sp 3 lb
*Rations* x 7 3 gp 5 sp 7 lb
*Soap* 5 sp 1 lb
*Waterskins* x 3 3 gp 12 lb
*Rope (hemp)* 1 gp 10 lb
*Torch x 5* 5cp 5lb
                              _____
                      Total: 122 gp and 6 sp ; 128 lb

GP on person: 28 gp, 3 sp, 5 cp

HP: 

Lvel 1: 15


*Thorgrim Rumnaheim:*

Thorgrim grew up around the men of his clan - his father an elite guard in the lower tunnels, his uncle a blacksmith and his grandfather a stonemason. Thorgrim's mother devoted most of her time cooking and tending to his younger sister, so the lad devoted all of his time learning the art of fighting from his father and metalworking from his uncle. He grew in to a muscular adult Dwarven man, with arms as wide as tree trunks and a great red beard.

Albeit somewhat unrefined, Thorgrim is kind and holds no malice. He enjoys toiling away in the forge, or swinging his Waraxe in defense of his people, and drinking wagonloads of mead and ale. Dwarven women did not mind his lack of manners and eloquence, and instead focused on his magnificent muscular frame. Thorgrim left his family at age 46, seeking adventure and glory from the outside world, a decision that was greeted by both his father and grandfather and one on which his mother had no saying at all.

[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

The burly dwarf spat and bellowed: "HA! What is there ta know 'bout some vermin! I say ye all let me charge ahead, least one o' them winged mice bites trough yer fancy wizard dress!" The dwarf laughed heartily and drew his waraxe from the holster on his back. "Thorgrim's the name, of the Rumnaheinm clan. Now let's be off, them bats will not be guttin' themselves!"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

Josea Cabranes

Gnome Druid 1
CN small humanoid (gnome)
Move 15'
Low Light vision

str 6
dex 10
con 16
int 12
wis 18
cha 12

HP 11
AC 16 (+1 size, +3 armor, +2 shield) touch 11 flat footed 15 (+4 dodge bonus against giants)
F +5, R +0, W +6 (+2 against illusions)

Sling +1 ranged d3 bludgeoning 50'
dagger -1 melee d3-2 piercing or slashing

Feats
Combat Casting

Skills
Concentration 7 (4 ranks, +3 con) (+4 combat casting)
Listen 10 (4 ranks, +4 wis +2 racial)
Ride 4 (4 ranks)
Spot 8 (4 ranks, +4 wis)
Survival 10 (4 ranks, +4 wis, +2 nature sense)

Speak Burrowing Mammal, Common, Draconic, Druid, Gnome, 

Spells: 3, 2 DC 14 + spell level
Prepared: 
1 Charm Animal, Speak with Animals
0 Cure Minor x3

1/day spell-like:
dancing lights
ghost sound
prestidigitation

Equip (50 gp total)
hide armor 15 gp
heavy wooden shield 7 gp
sling
10 stones 1sp
Dagger 2 gp
Scroll of Cure light wounds.
9 sp

Animal Companion: Rosemary

Badger	CR 1/2

Small Animal

Init +3; Senses low-light vision, scent; Listen +3, Spot +3

Languages —

AC 15(13), touch 14, flat-footed 12
(+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural (-2 rage))

hp 6(8) (1 HD (+2 rage))

Fort +4(+6), Ref +5, Will +1 (rage)

Speed 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.

Melee 2 claws +4 (1d2-1(1d2+1)) and bite −1 (1d3-1(1d3+1))

Space 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.

Base Atk +0; Grp −5(-3) rage

Abilities Str 8, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6

Feats Weapon Finesse, Track

Skills Escape Artist +7, Listen +3, Spot +3

Advancement 2 HD (Small)

Rage (Ex) A badger that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and -2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.

Skills A badger has a +4 racial bonus on Escape Artist checks. 

Tricks: attack x2, track, defend, heel, down, stay.

A small wisp of a gnome, Josea harkens back more to the wild fey heritage of his people. He has pledged himself to the Wild Hunt Aspect of the Wyld and has joined with other hunters as his soulpath journey. Hunting dangerous prey comes with risks, and Josea is ready to step in to patch things up after tooth and claw do their business.

Thin and wiry Josea looks more at home out in the wilds. He wears the hides of animals he has hunted himself and his appearance is generally unkempt with wild hair that generally sticks straight up. His eyes are a deep green that extends out to the edges with no white, the irises are actually a dark wood brown.

Josea


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

*Josea*

The wiry little gnome with the weirdly green eyes says "*Their bats. Throw a cloak over 'em and pin 'em. Then its easy to bash em over the coger with a boot or bring em back alive. Rosemary here has the scent of the one we're looking for, she can sort him out. This is a quest to capture hunt, all pounce and no claws. I've also got a few nature tricks to talk em into my hand, so give me a shot first afore you go swinging axes.*"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

"*Remember, their just bats. They sleep during the day and if we are quiet we can sneak up on em and grab em. An they don't bite people unless they got the rabies. Then you gots to kill the person bit when they start to foam.*" Josea gives a big grin and a wink.

knowledge nature with nature sense +2 = 17 Roll Lookup


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

Thorgrim brought his thick red eyebrows together and reluctantly lowered his axe. "Aye if the treehugging Gnome says it than it must be true. Just don't be runnin back to ol' Thorgrim if them critters get tangled in that grasspatch ye call hair."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

*Uthar Gravelsmasher*, Male Dwarf Rogue 1, XP 0
Dark Tan Skin, Short Brown Hair, Short Brown Beard, Flinty Eyes
Age 45, Height 4'-6", Weight 190 lbs., Patron Deity: Moradin
Alignment: Neutral, Languages: Common and Dwarven

Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 6

HP 9, Nonlethal 0, AC 15, Touch 12, Flat-Footed 13
Fortitude +3, Reflex +5, Will -1, Medium-size, Speed 20 ft.
BAB +0, Grapple +4, Melee +4, Ranged +2, Initiative +2

*Attacks:*
Rapier +4 melee for 1d6+4 piercing or 1d6+6 piercing 2H (18-20/x2)
Sickle +4 melee for 1d6+4 slashing (20/x2)
Club +4 melee or +2 ranged for 1d6+4 bludgeoning or 1d6+6 bludgeoning 2H (20/x2, 10 ft. increment)
Rapier +2 melee for 1d6+4 piercing and sickle +2 melee for 1d6+2 slashing
Club +2 melee for 1d6+4 bludgeoning and sickle +2 melee for 1d6+2 slashing
Javelin +2 ranged for 1d6+4 damage (20/x2, 30 ft. increment)
Acid flask +2 ranged touch for 1d6 acid/1 splash (20/x2, 10 ft. increment)

*Feats:*
Two-Weapon Fighting

*Skills:*
Appraise +1 (1 R, +0 Int), Balance +2 (1 R, +2 Dex, -1 ACP), Climb +4 (1 R, +4 Str, -1 ACP), Disable Device +3 (3 R, +0 Int), Hide +5 (4 R, +2 Dex, -1 ACP), Jump +4 (1 R, +4 Str, -1 ACP), Listen +3 (4 R, -1 Wis), Move Silently +5 (4 R, +2 Dex, -1 ACP), Open Lock +5 (3 R, +2 Dex), Search +4 (4 R, +0 Int), Spot +3 (4 R, -1 Wis), Swim +3 (1 R, +4 Str, -2 ACP), Tumble +2 (1 R, +2 Dex, -1 ACP)

*Class Features:*
Rogue Proficiencies, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

*Racial Traits:*
Darkvision 60 ft., Stonecunning (+2 Search regarding unusual stonework, auto-Search for it within 10 ft., sense depth underground), ignore speed reductions from armor/load, dwarven urgrosh and waraxe are considered martial, +4 stability to resist bull rushes/trips on solid ground, +2 on saves against spells and spell-like effects, +2 on saves against poison, +1 on attack rolls versus orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge AC versus giants, +2 on Craft and Appraise checks for metal or stone, favored class: Fighter

*Possessions:*
Rapier (20 gp, 2 lbs., one-handed melee), Sickle (6 gp, 2 lbs., light melee), Club (0 gp, 3 lbs., one-handed melee), Dwarven Waraxe (30 gp, 8 lbs.), 5 Javelins (5 gp, 10 lbs., ranged thrown), Studded Leather Armor (25 gp, 20 lbs., light, +3 AC, +5 MDB, -1 ACP, 15% ASF), Traveler's Outfit (free, worn), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs.), 2 Belt Pouches (2 gp, 1 lb.), Thieves' Tools (30 gp, 1 lb.), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.), 2 Trail Rations (1 gp, 2 lbs.), 2 Waterskins (2 gp, 8 lbs.), 0 gp, 8 sp, 10 cp

Load 64 lbs., Light 0-100, Medium 101-200, Heavy 201-300

*Appearance:*
Uthar is somewhat tall for a dwarf, standing roughly 4 and a half feet tall, burly and tough yet not as stout as many dwarves.  His skin has a few small but obvious scars, including a triangular one on his left cheek.  He looks to be what dwarves would consider slightly handsome, but this is marred by the almost perpetual scowl he wears.  When he isn't scowling, he just looks mildly annoyed or bored.

Uthar's skin is a dark tan in shade, marking him as one of the hill dwarves who spends too much time above ground, from a clan that spends too much time aboveground.  His brown hair is kept short and roughly cut, and his beard is also worn unusually short for a dwarf, shorn just a few inches from his chin and jawline.  Eyes of flinty gray stare back coldly at anyone who bothers to deal with the dwarf.  A broad-rimmed hat usually covers the dwarf's head, and sturdy black leather boots protect his feet.

He wears leather armor with a few small plates of steel bolted on over the shoulders, forearms, forelegs, shoulderblades, and chest.  A slender sword is sheathed sidelong at the left side of his belt, while a reinforced and sharpened farmer's sickle hangs from the other side, pouches hanging beside each.  A cudgel is loosely strapped to the outer side of his right leg, and a broad-headed axe is strapped to his back, wrapped in leather.  A brace of javelins is also slung over his back on a simple bandolier, while a backpack covers the axe and the rest of his back.  In bad weather, he pulls a hooded cloak out of his pack and wears it overtop, the hat taking its place in the dwarf's backpack.

*Background:*
Uthar Gravelsmasher is a very dissatisfied young dwarf trying to find his place in the world.  Never showing much patience or enthusiasm for craftsmanship or other good old-fashioned dwarven professions, not to mention being a little more insufferable than your average dwarf, Uthar drifted from one thing to another.  Despite his dulled sense of compassion making him a potential soldier, Uthar could never manage the respectful or dutiful behavior and discipline needed for such a profession.  He quickly dropped it as an option and moved on.

Naturally more nimble and deft of hand than most dwarves, Uthar developed ambidexterity as a child and began to ply his deft touch towards unsavory means as an adolescent, sneaking off with the few other troublemaking youths in his community to steal and pull off stunts just to flaunt their limited freedom from the strictures of dwarven society.  By adulthood, still without a profession and now a gross embarressment to the Gravelsmasher clan (a long line of soldiers, siege engineers, sappers, and roadbuilders among the local hill dwarves), Uthar set off on his own after one last heist with his fellow young scoundrels.  The only thing of personal importance he brought along was his great-grandfather Rulgath's old waraxe, which Uthar had never really learned to use anyway.

After a few years of wandering and minor thievery, he ran into some strange folks at a roadside inn, and somehow or another he got it in his head that it might be profitable to work with these strangers, despite the silly idealism and spirituality of some.  Uthar never had much use for religion, though like most dwarves he at least paid lip service to the Soulforger and held some faint belief in Moradin's importance.  Not that the slightest twinges of conscience interfered with Uthar doing whatever he needed to survive, prosper, and find his way in the world.  It's not that he doesn't care about anyone, or society in general, but rather that he just doesn't see the significance of many things.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

"I can try sneakin' up on 'em," the other dwarf, clad in leathers, said quietly.  "Jes' keep it quiet down 'ere, an' I'll be back inna kobold's blink.  'Course, I hear that they hear real well, so mebbe they'll hear me first....then ya come in an' help me stun 'em."

"Like I said in the tavern, I'm Uthar Gravelsmasher.  A scout an' problem-solver.  Sometimes with sharp steel," he adds, patting the sword sheathed at his hip.  However, he leaves it sheathed, instead drawing his club as he crept towards the door and tried to head up through it quietly.  He tries to stay outside the bats' sight if he can, if they're awake up there.

_OOC: Move Silently of 15, and Hide of 10 if it's even needed.  Forgot to add ACP to the rolls._
1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=11


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 17, 2009)

Listen check (1d20+8=12) 

OOC: Uthar gets a surprise round on the bats before regular combat begins.  He can take one move action or one standard action.  

The room is a 25 foot square with a 5 foot wide catwalk hugging the perimeter of the room.  The center of the room is an open shaft descending down to the bottom of the tower (30 feet down), with the huge bell dangling from the cieling, a rope attached to the bottom of the bell leading down to the bottom floor. 

OOC: Uthar needs to make a Spot check to pinpoint the location of the bats.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2009)

Thorgrim _harrumphed_ and mounted the heavy axe on his broad, mail clad shoulder. "Well so much fer cuddling them critters, aye nature lad? Ye'd best go now an' try ta save the special one 'afore we gut it, all accidentally like."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Uthar's Spot check: 19.  Need to know where the marked bat is and how far away it is; and if he could even reach it given the big shaft in the middle of the room.
1d20+3=19


----------



## renau1g (Mar 17, 2009)

As they are waiting for Uthar's investigation, Jerak pulls out a scroll from his pouch and whispers to Thorgrim, "At least give him a chance to work, if he can't get it done I've got enough spells at my disposal to capture it alive. Just don't go chopping everything in sight". Jerak's anxiousness is obvious, as he furls and unfurls the scroll and tapping his feet.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 17, 2009)

Uthar sees the marked bat amongst the other bats hanging upside from the ceiling, resting, just above the massive bell in the center of the room.  They could probably be hit by ranged weapons but they are out of reach of melee weapons (except weapons with Reach).


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2009)

Uthar spots the marked bat, but silently curses about it being well out of reach.  He creeps back down and says quietly "No good, it's hangin' o'er the bell.  We'd need t' shoot it down or somethin'.  So do yer magic thing, gnome, not tha' I expect it'll do any good.  We 'ave t' git that bat away from there, else it'll fall an' die if we jes' shoot it down.  Prolly means we gotta spook the bats an' git 'em t' fly within reach."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 18, 2009)

_double post_


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 18, 2009)

Thorgrim was obviously bored with the situation, as he exhaled loudly and shook his head. "By Moradin's hammer, what is all the fuss o'er some flying mice? I say we let threehugger boy 'ere call the marked one, an' then we kill the others if they be nice enough ta come down from the bloody ceiling!"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2009)

"*Lead on and point me out the right one and I'll charm him into my hand. Throgrim, you might want to pull out that blanket, it'd make a great net. Once I do my spells we'll rap the side o the bell gentle like, enough to waken but not spook em*."

Josea will proceed with Uthar, cast speak with animals before entering then once Uthar points out the bat, Josea will cast charm animal upon it. Once we gently awaken them he will try to talk the charmed one to come on down to safety with me as bat hunters are coming. Wild empathy is a backup if the charm does not catch.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2009)

Uthar leads the gnome up to the belfry and points out the marked bat.  He tries to be about as quiet as last time.

_OOC: Taking 10 on the Move Silently this time up, for 15.  And how did you expect to gently wake them, O clever gnome?  With the noise of your spell incantation?_


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

Jerak will follow behind the druid, still clutching the parchment in his hand. He tosses Josea a wink then whispers "Just in case"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

"Gettin' bat droppings on me sleeping blanket, and fer what? Bah!" Thorgrim will follow reluctantly with his blanket, although he prefers an axe in his hand.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> _OOC: Taking 10 on the Move Silently this time up, for 15.  And how did you expect to gently wake them, O clever gnome?  With the noise of your spell incantation?_




"*By somebody gently bringing the clapper against the side of the bell, not hard and clanging, soft and gentle like. This'll be an easy hunt*."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

OOC: Going to assume the following actions happened during the surprise round...

Josea has cast _speak with animals._

Thorgrim has spread the blanket out over the central hole in the belltower floor (and pulled the bell-ringing rope up so that it isn't in the way of the blanket).

Jerak has a scroll in hand, ready to use.  OOC: What scroll is that, by the way?

OOC: From there, we'll roll initiative, with 9 rounds left in the duration of _speak with animals_ and handle this like a combat to see if the plan works, or if something goes wrong...  

10 Bats Initiative (1d20+2=11)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

Josea begins to quickly chant out his spell targeting the marked bat Uthar points out.

19 initiative Charm animal DC 15 will save


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Jerak has a scroll in hand, ready to use.  OOC: What scroll is that, by the way?
> 
> OOC: From there, we'll roll initiative, with 9 rounds left in the duration of _speak with animals_ and handle this like a combat to see if the plan works, or if something goes wrong...




[sblock=OOC]
The scroll of _Sleep_. 

Init: 1d20+6=17
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

_Uthar Gravelsmasher's Initiative: 16_
1d20+2=16


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 25, 2009)

Thorgrim's initiative: 4+6=10 _OOC: Added +8 instead of +6 in IC, sorry._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: Initiative

19 - Josea
17 - Jerak
16 - Uthar
11 - 10 Bats
10 - Thorgrim

OOC: First action - Josea

The bats begin to stir as Josea casts but Josea is able to target the marked bat.

Will save (1d20+2=5) 

OOC: We'll have to wait until the bats action to see what the charmed bat does, though Josea can speak (including to the bats via _speak with animals_ as a free action any time during the combat.

OOC: Next action - Jerak


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

Jerak will watch and await the results of Josea's spell, preparing the scroll to be cast if things turn sour

[sblock=OOC]
Ready Action: If bats attack, cast Sleep to catch as many as possible, including marked bat
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2009)

*Josea - druid extraordinaire*

The gnome starts to chatter to the bat "*Come on down here little fella. You'll be safe with ole Josea and we'll get you some grub. I want you safe and sound so come on down here*."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Uthar


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2009)

Uthar waits to defend himself if the bats come in to harass him, but won't take any aggressive actions just yet.

_OOC: Total defense._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 26, 2009)

The bats start fidgeting and take flight, though they make no aggressive moves.  The marked bat squeaks at Josea, "This home.  Home with mate.  Not leave."

OOC: Next action - Thorgrim


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 26, 2009)

Thorgrim readies his waraxe and shield, and waits patiently.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Round 2*

OOC: Next action - Josea.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

*Josea*

"*Tell your mate to come too. All the bats in here are going to be killed. This home not safe. Come with me for a new home. I want you to live. Come wit me before its too late. All of you come with me and safety!*" Josea holds up his arm offering a welcoming perch.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 27, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Jerak.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2009)

Jerak will continue to try and allow the druid to use his diplomatic solution to the problem before resorting to his magic. 

[sblock=OOC]
Ready Action: If bats attack, cast Sleep to catch as many as possible, including marked bat. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 28, 2009)

Uthar holds his defensive position still.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 28, 2009)

[sblock]_OOC: I will be gone until Monday, Thorgrim will stay still and wait for the bats to attack (at which point he will attack them back) or for the whole thing to be resolved peacefully. Monkey can NPC him easily enough I think._[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: Thanks for the heads up, Myth and Legend.

The marked bat squeaks at its fellows for a moment.  Then it and one of the others flies down and lands on Josea's outstretched arm.  The others take off, out of the belltower.

OOC: Everyone gets 75 experience points, which will be noted in the first post of this thread.

OOC: Later...

Wendel is overjoyed at the return of the bat, though he's not exactly sure where he's going to put a whole bat family.  

"Eh, no worries, we'll find space in the master's tower, um, somewhere.  Now, I just heard that the toad who was part of my little menagerie has been spotted as well, around the old town well."

*Chapter Two: The Wishing Well​*
The old town well is located just outside of town, near the crumbled First Wall.  Local children use the well as a wishing well, throwing stones and occassionally copper pieces in and making a wish.

The well is a five feet wide stone shaft descending about 20 feet into the ground.  The bucket and winch are long rotted and now useless.  A cacophony of croaks and ribbits can be heard both inside and outside the well as the party approaches.

OOC: Everyone will need to make a Spot check, please.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

Thorgrim always found it a bit hard to concentrate on things other than his anvil, and today's tasks had bored him to such an extent, he was daydreaming of how he would someday have his own forge below the mountains and he would happily be shaping metal in to tools and weapons. Spot: 4-1=3


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

Flush with the satisfaction of their last victory without resorting to bloodshed, Jerak will keep his eyes out, but is quite distracted at his own magnificence.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot (1d20+1=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2009)

Uthar is annoyed and doesn't pay attention.  He follows along to the well, just bored and itching for a fight.  He stares up at the clouds in boredom for a bit.

Spot 4
1d20+3=4


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 2, 2009)

[sblock]I will be away until Monday. If Thorgrim has to go down the well he will take off his armor and leave his shield because of the armor penalty, other than that he will either listen to the druid or go in axe a swingin' if that is the best course of action.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 2, 2009)

OOC: Voadam, are you still with us?  Myth and Legend, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: Seems our resident druid is MIA.  We'll give it to Monday since Myth is going to be out until then anyway.  Then we'll either move on or consider a brief recruiting period to acquire a new healer type.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

*Josea Cabranes, last of the blind*

Josea is quite puffed up as well, "*Heh! Right onto my arm he went. Good old charm magic did the trick. We can hunt the biggest buck to the smallest critter, nothing can get past us boys*." The normally sharp-eyed gnome is too engrossed with the flush of their first success to even notice they have come upon the well.

spot 9 (natural 1) 

ooc is this a new day or am I out of spells?

ooc 2 sorry about the absence, been an up and down week at work and home.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 3, 2009)

The term "needle in a haystack" comes to mind as the group quickly realizes that although they can hear numerous toads in the area, its almost impossible to spot the little creatures.

OOC: What's your plan?

OOC: New day.  The group will be fully refreshed and healed and such at the start of every encounter.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 6, 2009)

"So what now? Do we 'ave ta wade trough dozens o' them critters until we find the marked one? This could take hours." The prospect of doing so wasn't very bright for the dwarven smith.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

"Perhaps our animal -talker can chat up one of these critters and find out where the one that we're looking for is?" Jerak will suggest.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

*Josea Cabranes*

Josea gives a wink "*I'll give it a shot*." He incants a quick invocation and begins ribbiting to the frogs. "*Ribbit, Ribbit, Croak, Croak, Ribbit, Ribbbbbbbbbit. <Haloa. I'm looking for a froggie with a big mark on him. Looks like a glowing squiggle on him.>*"



Wild empathy 13


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

The noise of croaking increases, becoming an odd symphony of deep throated ribbits.

Josea is able to make out words thanks to his spell, "In.  The.  Well.  In.  The.  Well.  In.  The.  Well.  In.  The.  Well."  These words repeat over and over.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

Josea's grin broadens "*Ribbity ribbit ribbit. <Thanks fellers, much obliged.>"* he gives the frogs a little wave salute and turns to his companions he points over at the well itself. "*He's down in there*."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

"Hmmm.... well it's a bit too far down for my color spray, but if someone can see down there, maybe I can be lowered a bit and then catch our target?"  Jerak suggests.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

"*Do you think you'd fit in a bucket? We could winch ya down*." Josea points to the well's old rotted bucket and pulley with a little grin. He does not volunteer to be lowered down in it despite his much smaller frame.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 6, 2009)

"Oi oi we don't need no bleedin' magic! Let me go down da bloody well and i will catch the vermin. All you pansies with yer fancy spells and treehuggin'... Unless the halfling wants to sweettalk this one too"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 7, 2009)

OOC: Arkhandus, are you still with us?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2009)

_(OOC: Of course.  Just nothing worth the dwarf sayin' or doin'.  He's not gonna offer himself up to be tossed down a well! ^_^)_

Uthar follows along, grumbling, and looks down the well.  "Ahh crahp.  Ya ain't gettin' me down there.  I've 'ad enough o' dank, cramped, noisy holes." the dwarf mutters.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 8, 2009)

"Har! And ye call yerself a Dwarf!"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

"Did anyone bring a torch or other light? We could drop it down the well and maybe see our target more easily" Jerak suggests


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: The well's bucket and winch are rotted and useless.  If you plan on lowering someone into the well, you'll need to provide your own rope.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 9, 2009)

"Maybe we should go an' buy some gear eh?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 21, 2009)

_OOC: Guys are we still doing this?_


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC -Voadam's having some RL issues (selling a house I think) so he's out. 

IC - "Well, ain't you tough dwarves supposed to be able to see in the dark?" Jerak asks


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

*"I ain't got no money t'spare.  An' I got no rope....."* the lightly-armored dwarf Uthar grumbles out.  He sits down near the well and crosses his arms, annoyed.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 23, 2009)

"I be not surprised, yer a Dwarf but ye have no trade! Ye need ta learn the ways o' the hammer, not just the blade. Ye can't kill things for money all da time." 

Thogrim took out his purse and weighed it down. "I surely have enough shineys fer a simple rope an' a bucket. Let's go and find a merchant 'afore the sun sets."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

"I'll keep an eye on the well, just in case any other adventurers get any funny ideas" Jerak says.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC: Thorgrim is going into town to go shopping, yes?  Is Uthar going also?  Regardless, we don't need to RP out the shopping trip.  Just list out whatever you plan on buying in your next post and add it to your character (along with deducting the money you're spending).


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2009)

Uthar stays put.  He's not lending any of his scarce coin on the effort, and he's sure the other dwarf doesn't need any help carrying a rope.  Besides, Uthar wasn't that much of a people-person.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 26, 2009)

Having grown up in a clan where the Dwarves helped each other and everyone contributed towards the goal, Thorgrim had no problem spending some measly coins on a rope and other supplies. He was kind at heart, even if a bit gruff on the outside. 

He went to town and purchased the needed supplies: some good rope, several torches and an empty barrel that would be used to lower someone in the well (and could also float).

[sblock]
Hempen Rope
5 torches
Barrel
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 1, 2009)

Jerak, Uthar and Josea wait for about an hour while Thorgrim gets the supplies.  Upon the dwarf's return...

OOC: We'll assume that someone takes 20 on a Use Rope check to set up the barrel.

Josea, being the smallest and able to influence animals, volunteers to go down in the barrel.  

OOC: His plan, since the duration of his _speak with animals_ spell has expired, is to try to use Wild Empathy to coax the marked toad into the barrel with him.  If anyone has another plan, now is the time...otherwise, whoever is lowering the barrel into the well needs to make a Strength check to avoid dropping the poor gnome.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 1, 2009)

[sblock]
Monkey, do i take out the gold as per the prices in the SRD? Also, i think Uthar should do the STR check as his score is 18 after all. One last thing, are myself and Arkhandus the only ones playing?
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

"Ahh, finally we can get this o'er with!  Yeh got the rope!" Uthar says, getting up from where he'd been sitting.  He ties the rope and barrel together.  Then he says "Ey, help me lower the halfling.  Or were ya a gnome...?" Uthar says, taking a closer look at Josea for a moment.  "Eh, whate'er, git in the bucket an' we'll send yeh down.  Slowly."

_OOC: Strength check = 14_
1d20+4=14


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2009)

Jerak will continue to wait back while the others lower the gnome into the well, being neither strong of body, nor small in stature, he contents himself with wasting some of his energies casting a minor cantrip and putting on a small lightshow for himself.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm planning on increasing the pace of this game, or trying to at least.  Instead of once a week, I'll try to update as soon as everyone gets a post in.

Myth, yes, use the SRD prices.[/sblock]
Uthar struggles a bit with the weight of the gnome and the barrel, but manages to keep things relatively steady as Josea attempts to communicate with the toads and find the marked one.

Wild Empathy check (1d20+2=17) 

Its hard to tell what's happening down there but after a few minutes, Josea yells up, "I've got him!  Haul me up!"

OOC: Everyone gets another 75 XP.  I forgot to note the 30 bonus XP for bringing the creature in alive.  All that (75 for the bats, 75 for the toads, 30 bonus each for a total of 210) will be noted in the first post.  Also, since it was near evening, we can assume the group rested before heading back to Wendel, thus everyone is at full spells and hp and such.

Later...

When the group returns, they find Wendel wringing his hands and fretting by the small stable next to his master's tower.

"Ce...ce...ce...centipedes.  Huge, big...just in there.  Spooked the donkey...spooked me, too.  Help!"

*Chapter Three: 800 Feet and One Foot Long​*
The stable is a small barn with three stalls on either side of a central "corridor."  Each end of the barn has a double door, though the back door is currently blocked by 5 ft. high hay bails and tool racks.  The tool racks contain rakes, shovels and other equipment necessary for the care and tending of equines.  There aren't any horses currently in the stable.  

OOC: Spot and Listen checks, please.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 8, 2009)

Thorgrim eyed the shabby wooden construction and tried to notice anything. "Argh it be AX'N time now! Ain't no talkin' to them giant bugs!" The Dwarven warrior was not particularly impressed with his foes, and he much preferred to charge at them with an axe than trying to sneak about.

[sblock]
Spot: 5-1=4, Listen: 6-1=5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

"Agreed, mindless vermin need to be exterminated." Jerak says, looking around the empty barn.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot; Listen (1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

*"Er, we s'posed t' killem or not?"* Uthar mumbles out, readying his rapier and sickle.

_OOC: Listen/Spot 16/21_
1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=21


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

Uthar can hear the skittering noise of multiple feet sliding rustling through the hay in the stalls.  He also catches sight of an obnoxiously large bug disappearing into a hay bail in the back of the barn.

Thorgrim, Jerak, and Josea haven't detected anything yet, though Josea's badger is fidgety.

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

Jerak is still looking for the target

[sblock=ooc]
Init (1d20+6=9) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 11, 2009)

Uthar says "There it is....!" and points.

_Initiative: 10_
1d20+2=10


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 12, 2009)

Thorgrim was not particularly focused today, but he was quick to react to the other Dwarf's warning. "Oi, suppose we light them bugs on fire? OI, WENDEL! WILL YER MASTER BE NEEDIN' THIS PILE O' ROTTED PLANKS?" Thorgim asked with his usual gruff voice, pointing towards the barn.

[sblock]
*HP: 15, AC: 20 (21 with Dodge), Fort: 7, Ref: 2, Will: -1*
Initiative: 12+6=18 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

Wendel cries out, "Oh goodness, no!  Please, no fires!  The whole barn will burn down!  Oh, dear me!"

Josea's Initiative (1d20=4) 

8 Tiny Monstrous Centipedes Initiative (1d20+2=15) 

OOC: Initiative order

18 - Thorgrim 
15 - 8 Tiny Monstrous Centipedes 
10 - Uthar
09 - Jerak
04 - Josea and the Badger

OOC: First action - Thorgrim


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 12, 2009)

"I still thinks that fire is a good idea..." Thorgrim mumbled as he moved forward towards the swarm of bugs, particularly unimpressed by them as foes. The Dwarven warrior effortlessly cleaved the first bug he got to in two, and prepared to reduce the others to so much goo.

[sblock]
*HP: 15, AC: 20 (21 with Dodge), Fort: 7, Ref: 2, Will: -1*

Uses *dodge* vs the first centipede to attack him until it dies.

Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: 18+4=22, Damage: 5+3=8 [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2009)

"*Snack time Rosie! Go get 'em!"* Josea whips out a sling and whirls a stone at a centipede though the stone flies wide and bounces off the barn and onto Uthar with the ricochet. "*The halfling says sorry feller!"*

Sling shot 6, dmg 1

If centipedes swarm out at us Rosemary swipes at one and crunches down on it with her jaws claw 8, claw 9, bite 18 for 2 damage


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

OOC: Welcome back, Voadam!    Unfortunately, Josea's turn doesn't come until after the centipedes, so if you could repost (or revise, depending on the situation) your move then, that would be appreciated.  

Thorgrim finds one of the cat-sized centipedes in a stall and turns it into so much goo.  Unfortunately for him, the other seven swarm him.

OOC: Because they are tiny creatures, they have to enter Thorgrim's space to attack, provoking an attack of opportunity, though he'll only get a shot at one of them.  For the sake of expediency, we'll assume its the first one and that one's attack won't occur if Thorgrim kills it.

Bite attacks and damage (1d20+4=12, 1d3-5=-2, 1d20+4=24, 1d3-5=-2, 1d20+4=13, 1d3-5=-3, 1d20+4=17, 1d3-5=-3, 1d20+4=23, 1d3-5=-3, 1d20+4=22, 1d3-5=-3, 1d20+4=9, 1d3-5=-3) 

Thorgrim is hit three times, with one of the centipedes tearing off a decent chunk of flesh.  OOC: Total damage - 4.  3 Fort saves, please.

OOC: Next action - Uthar

OOC: Initiative order

18 - Thorgrim 
15 - 8 Tiny Monstrous Centipedes 
10 - Uthar
09 - Jerak
04 - Josea and the Badger


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2009)

The Dwarven warrior was surprised to have a whole swarm of critters come at him, and fumbled with is axe, missing one of them in his haste. "Humph!" he muttered as the beasties gnawed at his ankles.

[sblock]
I hate IK officially. I never EVER get so unlucky with dice IRL. Natural ones and rolls below 10 are common for this site... Naturall 1 on AOO attack  Fort saves: 7+7=14, 20+7=27, 9+7=16 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2009)

Jerak pulls out a bit of bacon from his pocket and after saying the arcane words of power, he points under the many, many feet of the centipedes. The ground becomes covered in a thin film, that is quite slippery, even for them.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Grease_, catching as many as he can, without effecting Thorgrim 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2009)

Uthar follows the other dwarf, and sees the centipedes swarm him!  "Git offa him, ye nasty bugs!" he says, stabbing at one centipede with his rapier........but stumbling over something on the floor as he lunges, completely throwing off his aim.....


_OOC: A natural 1 to hit......what the heck?  I thought IC was gonna be nice to me this week...._
1d20+4=5, 1d6+4=8


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Snack time Rosie! Go get 'em!"* Josea whips out a sling and whirls a stone at a centipede though the stone flies wide and bounces off the barn and onto Uthar with the ricochet. "*The halfling says sorry feller!"*
> 
> Sling shot 6, dmg 1
> 
> If centipedes swarm out at us Rosemary swipes at one and crunches down on it with her jaws claw 8, claw 9, bite 18 for 2 damage




I guess this goes now then.

2 damage from the badger bite or does she have to move more than five feet to get in an attack (though now with +2 flanking bonuses!).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 14, 2009)

Thorgrim, thus far, isn't affected by the poison of the centipede's bites.

Everyone hears a satisfying crunch as the badger munches one of the centipedes between her powerful jaws, though the badger recoils slightly at the mess of goo that the centipede has become.

*Round 2*

OOC: Next action - Thorgrim

OOC: Initiative order

18 - Thorgrim - 9 rounds = 3 Fort saves
15 - 8 Tiny Monstrous Centipedes (2 dead)
10 - Uthar
09 - Jerak
04 - Josea and the Badger


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 14, 2009)

Thorgrim was annoyed at the slimy little bugs that chipped away at his ankles. The Dwarven smith rarely gave in to anger, preferring to react in a calm and restricted manner. Today however, a little unfortunate centipede met the full force of the muscular Dwarf's blow, and was subsequently mashed to an unrecognizable green puddle of slime. "HAR! NOW YE KNOW HOW MY ANVIL FEELS!"

[sblock]LOL  My rant against IK made it so ashamed it gave me two natural 20s this time 
Dwarven Waraxe: Natural 20+4 = 24, DMG:4+3=7 Confirm Critical Hit: Natural 20+4 = 24, DMG: 7, DMG2: 1 Total DMG (x3 rolls for crit) = 15 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 15, 2009)

OOC: Figures you get a nat 20 against a critter with only 1 hp.  

The remaining five centipedes split their attention between Thorgrim and the badger.

OOC: Rosemary gets an attack of opportunity against one of the two centipedes entering her space to attack.  The first centipede attack will be negated if she kills it with the AoO.

Bite attacks and damage against the badger (1d20+4=23, 1d3-5=-2, 1d20+4=7, 1d3-5=-3) 

OOC: Unless she kills the first badger, Rosemary takes a point of damage, needs to make a Fort save and enters Rage (she will not respond to commands until the rage ends).

Bite attacks and damage against Thorgrim (1d20+4=22, 1d3-5=-2, 1d20+4=5, 1d3-5=-3, 1d20+4=24, 1d3-5=-4) 

OOC: Thorgrim is hit again for a total of 3 points of damage and needs to make another two Fort saves.

OOC: Next action - Uthar (then Jerak, then Josea)


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 15, 2009)

[sblock] Frot saves: 15+7=22, 12+7=19 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 16, 2009)

Uthar regains his footing and tries to stab again at a centipede, swinging his sickle down at another centipede right after.......  But both swings are poorly-timed and miss, confounding the dwarf.  "Damn ye, stay still so's I can kill ye, damn bugs!" Uthar grumbles out in Dwarven.

1d20+2=5, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+2=10, 1d6+2=8


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Jerak will continue his attempts to slip up the critters, imaging that his color sprays wouldn't have much effect on them and the chance to hit his allies around here is too high.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Grease_, catching as many as he can, without effecting Thorgrim 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

OOC: Since the centipedes are in Thorgrim's square (three of them, anyway; the other two in the badger's square at the moment), it'll be impossible to hit them with a _grease_ spell without also getting Thorgrim.  Do you still want to cast it?

OOC: Next action - Josea and the badger (and we still need that AoO from the badger as well).


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

*3 for team druid!*

The badgers slashes the oncoming centipede with a large clawed paw before it can land a bite. She then gnaws on another one, again surprised by the gooey taste, unlike the beetles and moles she is used to chewing upon.

Josea draws his dagger and moves in to slash at a centipede, slicing open the arthropod with his little blade. "*That'll getcha!"*

16 on Aoo, then 10, 7, 20 for full attack action

17 on his attack

All of these rolls include +2 flanking bonus.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Going to hold off on moving on until we get an answer from renau1g about the _grease_ spell.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Since the centipedes are in Thorgrim's square (three of them, anyway; the other two in the badger's square at the moment), it'll be impossible to hit them with a _grease_ spell without also getting Thorgrim.  Do you still want to cast it?
> 
> OOC: Next action - Josea and the badger (and we still need that AoO from the badger as well).




Not being able to safely affect the enemies, without hitting his allies, Jerak conjures a ghostly hand that attempts to throw one of the centipedes off the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay monkey, Jerak won't target an ally with the spell, so he'll cast _Mage Hand_, hoping to move it 15' away. I'm not sure you're ruling on this, 

Target: One nonmagical, unattended object weighing up to 5 lb. 

The centipede isn't attended, nor magical...
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 20, 2009)

OOC: The centipede is also not an object.    Objects, in this context, refer to something non-living or non-animate.  So, while the centipedes may weight less than five pounds, they can't be affected by the spell.  So, got another spell handy?


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Nope, I'll take a total defense as Jerak would more likely by a liability by wading into melee and he doesn't have precise shot.

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

The badger crunches two of the wriggling things in her teeth and Josea manages to squish another one.

OOC: Next action - Thorgrim (only two centipedes left)


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 26, 2009)

Thorgrim continued swinging his axe, another heavy blow but a bit off balance.

[sblock] Attack: 9+4=13, Damage: 7+3=10[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 26, 2009)

Thorgrim's axe chops into the barn floor a hair away from one of the centipedes.

The two remaining centipedes continue to nibble on Thorgrim.

Bite attacks and damage (1d20+4=20, 1d3-5=-4, 1d20+4=22, 1d3-5=-2) 

Another pair of painful bits chomp into Thorgrim's feet and ankles.

OOC: Another two Fort saves please.

OOC: Next action - Uthar

[sblock=DM notes]Thorgrim followup saves: 

8 rounds = 3 saves
9  rounds = 2 saves
10 rounds = 2 saves[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 27, 2009)

*"RRRrrrr, die, ye stinkin' crawlies!"* Uthar growls out, hacking and stabbing at the centipedes with his sickle and rapier.  But fury makes his strikes inaccurate and poorly-timed.

[sblock=ooc]Dangit, I can't get a single break.
1d20+2=8, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+2=9, 1d6+2=5 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 27, 2009)

[sblock]Fort saves: 5+7=12, 15+7=22[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2009)

With a swipe of her claws the Badger knocks another centipede flying off the dwarf. "*Atta girl Rosie!" *the gnome commends her as he slashes somewhat near the last centipede, but unfortunately comes closer to cutting off Jerak's ear. "*The halfling says sorry again sirree*."



ooc 

Rose 16, 7, 7

Josea Natural 1


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: Thorgrimm is up, with one centipede left to go.

OOC: The centipede will take the following action if it is still alive after Thorgrim's action, then Uthar, Jerak and Josea are up (go ahead and post your actions unless it is clear that Thorgrim has killed the last centipede).

The final centipede attempts to take another chunk out of Thorgrim.

Bite attack and damage (1d20+4=19, 1d3-5=-3) 

Yet again, Thorgrim is munched on.  OOC: Another Fort save, please (unless this action is cancelled by Thorgrim mushing the thing).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 17, 2009)

Thorgrim grinned and aimed his axe at the last critter. The tiny centipede almost managed to scurry away, but the wide axe-blade caught it's hid legs and chopped them off, green ooze pouring form the severed limbs. "HA! Die ye bug!"

[sblock] Dwarven Waraxe vs Centipede: 10+4=14, DMG: 4+3= 7. Oh and sorry for keeping everyone waiting for so long i though CM was away so i didn't check the threads [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

The final centipede splatters.

Wendel pokes his head in, "Is...is it safe?  Are they all dead?"

OOC: Thorgrim needs to make 7 follow-up Fortitude saves.  The DC is 10 and he will take 1 point of Dex damage for each failed save.  Everyone gets another 75 XP which will be noted in the first post.

*Chapter Four: Sewer Rats​*
Wendel mops his forehead with a handkerchief, the nervous sweat finally abating somewhat.

"I need to go find that silly donkey.  He ran off at the first sight of those vile things.  In the meantime, I was going to tell you that I think I know where the rat from my familiar collection went off to.  The town's sewers have a rather large rat infestation.  There's a grate that spills off into the river.  You can get in through there.  Remember, I need the one with the arcane mark alive, if you please."

OOC: If you want to rest first, feel free to do so.  If Thorgrimm suffers any ability score damage from the centipede poison, he'll only heal 1 point of that if the group rests before taking on the rats.

The sewer grate is easy enough to remove to allow entry, though the smell from the modest sewer is particularly foul.  After traversing the river run-off tunnel for about 50 feet, the group finds itself at an intersection...and hears the chittering of what sounds like a whole horde of rats.

OOC: As with the bats, if you can get the marked rat back to Wendel alive and well, you'll each get 30 bonus XP.

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 17, 2009)

Thorgirm sulked "Sewers! There be no shameful work but this be gettin' too damn close to it!" He stood at the head of the group, ready to take anything on.

[sblock] 7 x fort saves vs. DC 10 - all good! Initiative: 10+6 = 16 [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

One hand clenching his gnomish nose Josea agrees "*Dis shtinks!"*

Initiative 11


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2009)

Uthar grunts and mutters "Sewers!  Why'd it hafta be sewers.....Ah'd sooner go sloshin' 'round a kuo-toa's hold an' choppin' up fish-men than divin' through rank sewage.....gahh...."  The dwarf follows along nonetheless.  He tears off a few small pieces of cloth to stuff up his nostrils.

Initiative: 9
1d20+2=9


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Jerak stretches as the party gets ready to hunt rats in the sewers, his ego taking a bruising with the latest request.

[sblock=OOC]
Initi (1d20+6=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 24, 2009)

The rats emerge from the darkness of the tunnels on all sides.

OOC: Initiative Order

16 - Thorgrim
14 - Jerak
11 - Josea
9 - Uthar
4 - 10 Rats

OOC: Thorgrim is up first, though everyone can post their actions (try to do it initiative order, though that isn't strictly necessary).  Everyone make Spot checks to see if you can make out which rat is the marked one.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Thorgrim closed the distance between himself and the rats, jumping right in the middle and chopping the nearest one up. He was somewhat preoccupied with the slaughter and thus wasn't sure weather this was just a plain rat or the one that was to be retrieved.

[sblock] Spot: 13-1=12 Attack: 14+4=18, Damage: 3+3=6 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

Jerak will maneuver himself into a position that he can blast as many rats as possible with his _color spray_.

The wild display of colour blocks the sorceror from locating the correct rat.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to position to catch as many enemies and avoid allies.

Cast _colour spray_, Will DC 14 saves. 

Spot spot (1d20+1=5) nope
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2009)

OOC: Arkhandus and Voadam, are you still with us?  I'm going to hold off on the update until we have posts from you guys.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

One hand still holding his nose the gnome says "*Itsh tha one!*" and points with his other hand at a rat.

If Jerak's spell is succesful Josea will go over and pick it up while Rosey guards against any rats still kicking around. If not Josea will try a charm animal spell upon it.

ooc Spot check = 21


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

*Uthar Gravelsmasher, Male Dwarf Rogue 1*

Uthar moves in to stab one rat with his rapier as he gets in front of Jerak.  The dwarf doesn't see any difference between the rats, so he just hopes that the one we want isn't the one he's skewered.  The dwarf tries to avoid inhaling any sewer-stench, so he doesn't say anything for now, just trying to hold his breath and, when necessary, breath through his mouth.  He keeps the sickle ready in his other hand, but focuses on just killing one rat first, before he works up the fervor to slaughter them two at a time.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, been mind-numbingly-bored and procrastinating for the past several days, trying to find ways to alleviate that so I could get back to work on stuff like PbP and game prep.  Sidenote: DO NOT buy the Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen video game.  It is not worth anything more than a 1-day rental.  I wasted 5 bucks on renting it for 5 days, and that was after a discount, yet I finished it in something between 5 and 7 hours.  No replay value.  Little 2-player value as far as I can tell.  Crappy story, little semblence to the movie (and Michael Bay sucks, so that's saying something, to admit that his movie was actually much better than the game's script; not that I hated the movie, but seriously, Michael Bay knows how to make even my all-time favorite thing from childhood, Transformers, somehow disappointing).  Mini-rant aside......

I'm assuming Uthar needs to move more than 5 feet, so he only gets one attack.

Spot: 9
1d20+3=9 

Rapier: 17 to hit, 9 damage
1d20+4=17, 1d6+4=9 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thorgrim splatters a rat coming from the south tunnel while Uthar skewers one in the north tunnel.

Jerak encompasses all three of the rats in the east tunnel with his spell.

1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=18 

Two of the rats immediately fall unconscious.

Meanwhile, Josea spots the marked rat in the group of three coming at her from the west tunnel.

Will save vs _charm animal_ (+5 due to rat being threatened) (1d20+6=24) 

Josea is unable to charm the marked rat.  The rats swarm in and attack.

OOC: Because they are tiny, the rats provoke an Attack of Opportunity when they move in to the character's space to attack.  If the AoO is successful, the rat's attack is negated.

1st attack is against Uthar, 2nd attack is against Thorgrim, 3rd attack is vs Jerak, 4th and 5th attacks are vs Josea (indicate which one Josea will be taking the AoO on), 6th attack is vs Josea's badger.

Bite attacks and damage. (1d20+4=14, 1d3-4=-2, 1d20+4=19, 1d3-4=-2, 1d20+4=8, 1d3-4=-2, 1d20+4=8, 1d3-4=-2, 1d20+4=19, 1d3-4=-1, 1d20+4=20, 1d3-4=-3) 

Uthar, Thorgrim and Jerak are missed.  Josea and her badger are both hit once (for 1 damage each).

*Round 2*

OOC: If your AoO hits AC 14 and deals 1 point of damage, you'll eliminate a rat and can take your regular action against another one.  Please post your round 2 actions.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2009)

Thorgim killed one of the vermin, but he was not sure which the special one was, that had to be brought back with it's spine still attached to it's body. "Oi Josea, which one was it again?" he bellowed, as he swung his axe yet again. Since the Dwarf was not paying much attention to the critter trying to nibble trough his chain mail, his swings were somewhat too slow for the swift legged beasties.

[sblock] AOO and Attack both miss: 3+4=7, 5+4=9  [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2009)

Josea tries to grab the marked rat with only _his_ free hand so as not to remove _his_ other hand from _his_ nose. The rat proves too quick for Josea's grasp and he receives a nip instead that draws blood.

Rosie swipes at the rat coming at _her_ easily lopping its head off with her big claws.

Josea steps back apace and casts _his_ other druid magic squeaking out little rat chitters [sblock]"*Listen up there fella, I gots food I want to share but you gotta stop trying to bite me. Those teeth hurt! All these other rats are gonna get axed but work with me here and you'll be getting some cheese and grains and not et by the badger. Trust me, I'm a good guy*."[/sblock]

Rosie turns and swipes at the other rat again dispatching it with aplomb. "*Good girl Rosie!" *Josea says 

ooc AoO grapple touch attack 7 then 5' step back and cast spell unthreatened. Rosie AoO 17 normal round attack 23


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2009)

*Uthar Gravelsmasher*

Uthar sees another rat skitter towards him, and quickly lashes out again with his rapier, making two-rat shish-kebab at the end of the thin sword.  *"Bloody rats!  Git back an' die!"* the dwarf mutters in annoyance.

He slashes at another rat with his sickle, and then stabs again with his rapier, stepping around the rodents to find his next targets.  His sickle nearly rends a hapless rat in twain, but the skewered rats on his rapier throw off the sword's balance and make its stab awkward.  The dwarf has no idea where the marked rat is, but he doesn't see any markings on his rat-kebab, so he figures it's alright for now.

[sblock=ooc]Attack of opportunity was a 14, for 6 damage with the rapier.
1d20+4=14, 1d6+4=6 

On his turn, a full-attack with TWF.  Got a 7 to hit with the rapier and a natural 20 with the sickle, for 6 damage with the sickle.
1d20+2=7, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+2=22, 1d6+2=6 
Crit confirmation: 17 with the sickle, for 3 more damage.
1d20+2=17, 1d6+2=3 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 9, 2009)

"HAHAAA" Thorgrim bellowed with his deep voice. 

[sblock=Dwarven]"That girly sword o' yours be doin a fine job on vermin slaying!" The Dwarf grinned as he swung his massive axe around.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all Jerak can do to not hit himself in the face with his quarterstaff when the rat leaps at him. He dodges out of its way and once again tries to swat the annoying creature.

[sblock=OOC]
OA; Dmg (1d20-1=0, 1d6-1=5) Ha! That's awesome 
vs ac; dmg (1d20-1=10, 1d6-1=0) Hits AC 10 for 1 daamge
[/sblock]


----------

